

PoC: Reading minutes are a better metric for progress than a scrollbar - matstc
https://github.com/matstc/reading-progress-in-minutes-crx

======
matstc
I am experimenting with "reading minutes left" as a better indicator of
progress on a page. This is similar to what medium.com is doing for their
articles, but it could be extended to any web page.

The extension does not work everywhere, but it works on wikipedia and articles
from theatlantic.com if you want to try it out.

What do you think? Is this useful to you?

